# Rope between Scissors/Pyrite



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Is there a way that we can get it out?


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Not sure. Might be able to grab it while coming past and dislodge, but you wouldn't be able to reach it from shore. All you could see of it was about a foot or so that was bobbing above and below the surface with the surges.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Rope was still present as of Friday. Still just at surface level and wedged pretty well.


----------

